# I guess it's my turn.



## shesulsa (Jul 31, 2012)

I went to the ER last night with serious chest pain, my blood pressure was 157/99. I've been admitted. It's still high, but my cardiac enzymes and EKG are normal. 

I just returned from a stress test and am awaiting results. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WC_lun (Jul 31, 2012)

My thoughts are with you!  At least you haven't had a heart attack, so there is good news.  Keep us up to date, please.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 31, 2012)

So, now would be a bad time to suggest you come back as an admin? 

Seriously, get better fast.


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2012)

Ugh...  take care and keep us posted!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, now would be a bad time to suggest you come back as an admin?
> 
> Seriously, get better fast.



Really, Bob ... she said she FINISHED the stress test, not needed one!

Take care and feel better!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 31, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Shesulsa, you still have my vote for President


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 31, 2012)

Good lord, Bob....

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elder999 (Jul 31, 2012)

Get better,soon, Georgia. (157/99 is not too alarming, btw. It could be that elevated from normal stress, like kids, or being a mod. Hopefully, they'll figure it out soon...)


----------



## Carol (Jul 31, 2012)

Did they disconnect the coffee IV first?     Just kidding...feel better soon!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 31, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> I went to the ER last night with serious chest pain, my blood pressure was 157/99. I've been admitted. It's still high, but my cardiac enzymes and EKG are normal.
> 
> I just returned from a stress test and am awaiting results.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2



"G" Are you under stress, short term or long term? Like being a worried mother, dealing with a start up business, or dealing with being a landlord? 



Bob Hubbard said:


> So, now would be a bad time to suggest you come back as an admin?
> 
> Seriously, get better fast.



"G" Bob never asked me back even in jest. 



elder999 said:


> Get better,soon, Georgia. (157/99 is not too alarming, btw. It could be that elevated from normal stress, like kids, or being a mod. Hopefully, they'll figure it out soon...)



"G" have them run the tests and make sure. Check your BP your self when you get out in the morning and evening to see if it is high before or after sleep. Track it and let your doctor know. More data should be good for him. 

Stay relaxed and breath in and out slowly. Get well soon.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll avoid the reflex to start asking detailed questions and just say you're in our thoughts and hope everything turns out well for you.

Later, I'll expect to see copies of your EKG, lab work, stress test and imaging posted here.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Get better soon! is it watching the Olympics that's doing it lol?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2012)

Keep us posted and I hope all turns out fine.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, now would be a bad time to suggest you come back as an admin?



So you are trying to give her a heart attack because your still upset she stopped being an admin... is that it :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 31, 2012)

OHkizay!  EKGs are normal,  cardiac enzymes normal. Stress test and nuclear imaging showed no ischemia and no blockages. Heart and vessels are working great. Won't get the results on lipids back for a few days. So ... follow-up with primary about digestion, I'm thinking, and probably anxiety. Fun stuff.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elder999 (Jul 31, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> OHkizay! ... follow-up with primary about digestion, I'm thinking, and probably anxiety. Fun stuff.



I know it might not seem like it, but *this is good news!*


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 31, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> OHkizay!  EKGs are normal,  cardiac enzymes normal. Stress test and nuclear imaging showed no ischemia and no blockages. Heart and vessels are working great. Won't get the results on lipids back for a few days. So ... follow-up with primary about digestion, I'm thinking, and probably anxiety. Fun stuff.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2



Exellent news, G. GERD is certainly preferable to CAD. 

I think Bob is causing your anxiety. Stop it, Bob!

Obligatory self-defense content:
View attachment 17071


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 31, 2012)

Was worried when I read the OP, Georgia, so I am glad to hear that there is at least some good news that has come to you quite quickly - finding out what something is *not*, especially scary things, helps cut down on the 'fret load'.  

Am dealing with another round of evil ailments with both my mother and my missus's mother too this time and am considering declaring a ban on people close to me getting ill :lol:.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone!

I'm very glad the ticker is tocking in good form! I eat my share of cheeseburgers (which will be a more scarce occurrence from here on in) and am overweight, so ... I'll save the "PHEW" for when my lipid results come back.

I made the follow-up appointment and am going to schedule a procedure to reduce my monthly bleeding (should help abate the anemia). Looking up the GERD eating plan now. You know, just in case.


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> OHkizay!  EKGs are normal,  cardiac enzymes normal. Stress test and nuclear imaging showed no ischemia and no blockages. Heart and vessels are working great. Won't get the results on lipids back for a few days. So ... follow-up with primary about digestion, I'm thinking, and probably anxiety. Fun stuff.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Back about 2003 (part of why I started taking martial arts, BTW), I was having stress induced anxiety attacks.  I actually went to the doctor with chest pains one time.  It was one of those cycles where I would stress out, which would cause chest pain, which would trigger more anxiety, and so on...  My EKG was one of those where it was... normal, but there were some anomalies that weren't "uncommon."  The cardiac enzymes came back "a little" elevated, which is also not uncommon, but combined with the slightly off EKG, they ended up doing an angiogram (or whatever that thing is where they check out your arteries through your thigh).  Needless to say, my anxiety shot through the roof at this point.  Interestingly enough, my brother actually had a heart attack at 39 years old... so, it's in the family.  

Ultimately, though, in my case, it was a false alarm.  I addressed my diet, got into martial arts, eventually found BJJ, lost weight, reduced my stress level and learned a lot about my body and overall health.

All of that just to say, get well soon!  I know exactly what you're going through.


----------



## granfire (Jul 31, 2012)

Good to hear you didn't ahve a heart attack!

Sending more well wishes your way!


----------



## K-man (Jul 31, 2012)

Good to hear it wasn't a heart attack.  Hopefully it was a 'one off' and you won't have a recurrence. All the best.  (I would have put up a popcorn smiley but it wouldn't be good for you)


----------



## aedrasteia (Jul 31, 2012)

hey there

yep, thinking of you and promising to find really bad jokes.

cause ya know we love ya, right??


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 31, 2012)

Whew!  Glad it wasn't somthing more serious!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Glad it seems you are OK with your heart.  That's good news.  Whatever is causing the elevated BP should be addressed and will also help.  Best of luck with it all.

I went through bypass surgery a little over ten years ago.  If you want to discuss anything, don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 1, 2012)

So far so good, glad to hear things are looking better. 
Sometimes easier said then done, but, chill out and relax..............


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2012)

Rich Parsons said:


> "G" Are you under stress, short term or long term? Like being a worried mother, dealing with a start up business, or dealing with being a landlord?



Yes. 



> "G" Bob never asked me back even in jest.



I guess I'm just spayshul. :barf:



> "G" have them run the tests and make sure. Check your BP your self when you get out in the morning and evening to see if it is high before or after sleep. Track it and let your doctor know. More data should be good for him.



I'm off right now to buy a cuff. And some more puzzle mats. ;-)



> Stay relaxed and breath in and out slowly. Get well soon.



I plan on returning to the daily practice of meditation and relaxation breathing. It simply MUST be the priority. I think I can give up one or two facebook games to accomplish this feat. :lol2:

Thanks Rich!


----------



## granfire (Aug 2, 2012)

Start with one game, don't stress yourself trying 2 all at once! :roflmao:


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 2, 2012)

Yikes!  Glad you're okay.  Take care of yourself!

btw, hi everybody!  I've been away for a while.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just a thought -- but a quiet walk in the woods can do a lot of good, in my experience.  If you want to get fancy, use rhythmic breathing synced with your steps: inhale for 3 steps, hold for 3, exhale for 3 steps, hold for 3, and repeat.  And it's mild cardio, too...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 3, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> Thanks for the well-wishes, everyone!
> 
> I'm very glad the ticker is tocking in good form! I eat my share of cheeseburgers (which will be a more scarce occurrence from here on in) and am overweight, so ... I'll save the "PHEW" for when my lipid results come back.
> 
> I made the follow-up appointment and am going to schedule a procedure to reduce my monthly bleeding (should help abate the anemia). Looking up the GERD eating plan now. You know, just in case.



Glad to hear the heart is ok


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad to hear you're doing OK, hope you do even better in the future.

Please remember that whatever your condition, you can usually make improvement.  In January, my EF was between 15-20 (the docs said that they couldn't accurately measure it when it is that low).  One of the nurses in cardiac rehab said that she'd never heard of someone with such a low EF who wasn't bedridden.  In June, after rehab and weight loss, my EF is up to 45.  Still below normal, but improving.  Listen to your doctors, know that you can get better, and start from where you are, not from where you were when you were younger.  And take your meds, even if you think you don't have to .

Thank you for keeping us updated, and please continue to do so in the future.  Best of health!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2012)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Glad to hear you're doing OK, hope you do even better in the future.
> 
> Please remember that whatever your condition, you can usually make improvement.  In January, my EF was between 15-20 (the docs said that they couldn't accurately measure it when it is that low).  One of the nurses in cardiac rehab said that she'd never heard of someone with such a low EF who wasn't bedridden.  In June, after rehab and weight loss, my EF is up to 45.  Still below normal, but improving.  Listen to your doctors, know that you can get better, and start from where you are, not from where you were when you were younger.  And take your meds, even if you think you don't have to .
> 
> Thank you for keeping us updated, and please continue to do so in the future.  Best of health!



What is "EF"?


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 3, 2012)

I think it stands for Ejection Fraction - something to do with the ratio of pumping your heart does in comparison to what it should be able to do.

Tinternet says:

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/heart/disorders/heartfailure/ejectionfraction.aspx


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 3, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> What is "EF"?



Ejection Fraction. The atriums (and gravity...) fill the ventricles, in this case specifically the left ventricle. The EF is what percentage of that blood is then pumped out of the ventricle to the body. This should be 55-70%. An EF of less than 25% is one of the criteria for a heart transplant.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2012)

I was toolin' around my subscriptions and totally forgot to update this thread!

Well, my BP hovered around 140/100 often through the week following the hospitalization. At the doc's office one week later it was 127/80.  

Since the incident took place not long after eating and since I have a long history of heartburn and acid indigestion I've been placed on Pepcid AC and birth control pills (to help abate the anemia issue).  I've given up coffee - for realsies this time - am eating better and more often, am either meditating or doing my tai chi form each day. I've already dropped about 7 lbs. I also cut out most alcohol consumption.

The working diagnosis is GERD with a possibility of anxiety (PTSD, anyone?) and have an appointment for a consultation for an upper GI scope. Still haven't gotten my lipids results, tho. 

I'm taking an iron supplement that doesn't bother my stomach but will have to address the typical side effects of iron supplementation.  I was told my bones won't heal well (as in my *foot* problem) if my blood can't carry oxygen well. My red blood cells are now small, indicating I've been anemic for YEARS ... as in, a decade. 8-O

Been focusing much on letting go of residual stress and making some better choices in activities.  I've gotten back into energy movement and am getting some really good results. 

Thanks for your concern and support, everyone!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 16, 2012)

Very glad to hear that some progress is being made to ameliorate your problems, my friend :hugs:.  Fingers crossed that things continue to improve.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 16, 2012)

my BP fluctuates all over the place during the day.  It's "up" right now, 144/90/69   but I haven't taken my meds, and just got done with breakfast. Should settle in an hour.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 16, 2012)

I missed this thread the first time around. I wish you all the best Georgia. I'm glad to see you're working on lowering your stress levels. That's important. Meditation works. We want you to be around for a long time.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 23, 2012)

Blood pressure today at the doctor's office - 114/80. =)  Scheduled my upper endoscopy for 9/11.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 23, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> Blood pressure today at the doctor's office - 114/80. =) Scheduled my upper endoscopy for 9/11.



Much better BP. Glad to see this.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 11, 2012)

Had the upper endoscopy today. Hiaital hernia and mucosal erythema. Biopsies taken and was prescribed Prilosec 40mg. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 11, 2012)

My poor lady , you have my symapthies.  I'm back on the 'barrel of pills' diet again too.  Went to the quacks and BP was 180/140 again :boo:.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 11, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> My poor lady , you have my symapthies.  I'm back on the 'barrel of pills' diet again too.  Went to the quacks and BP was 180/140 again :boo:.



Do you check your BP on your own, or only at the office?
There is a real condition called "White Coat Syndrome" in which BP is elevated but only when you're in the office. Apparently we're all so scary that we cause your BP to go up.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 11, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> Had the upper endoscopy today. Hiaital hernia and mucosal erythema. Biopsies taken and was prescribed Prilosec 40mg.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2



Not sure if I should do the happy dance or pray for you. What exactly does this mean? I gotta feeling this is not calling for the happy dance.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 11, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Not sure if I should do the happy dance or pray for you. What exactly does this mean? I gotta feeling this is not calling for the happy dance.



It's all very much up in the air. The diagnosis report and pictures don't exactly outline exactly what kind of hiatus hernia I have (there are four types/grades) nor how severe.  I suppose it's good there are no ulcers noted and no bleeding noted, but the irritated lesions abound, apparently, throughout the stomach and duodenum. I did ask the doc to consider an upper right quadrant U/S as I think my gallbladder is going, but this procedure was priority. I *suspect* H. Pylori and depending upon the severity and type of hernia I'm not sure I'm down for surgery on it as I've known so very many for whom this surgery has failed.

It's a waiting game - and a Prilosec prescription - now.


----------



## granfire (Sep 11, 2012)

yiekes.

many hugs for you and best wishes that the medication clears things up!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck! It sucks getting old.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 12, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Do you check your BP on your own, or only at the office?
> There is a real condition called "White Coat Syndrome" in which BP is elevated but only when you're in the office. Apparently we're all so scary that we cause your BP to go up.




Just at the quacks, DD.  It's been an ongoing situation for a while.  They got my BP down to more normal levels with many drugs but I complained about the various side effects so, after a year or so, they stopped most of the medication.  Sadly, I knew from how I felt that the BP was back up again and the doc just confirmed it ... back on multiple drugs again .


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 17, 2012)

Results are in: other than the hiatus hernia, just plain old esophagitis and gastritis related to GERD. I'm on Prilosec for three months. Glad there are no further abnormalities.

Our family chiropractor helped me with the hernia and vowed to show the technique to my husband so he can help me in the future if need be. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 17, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Just at the quacks, DD.  It's been an ongoing situation for a while.  They got my BP down to more normal levels with many drugs but I complained about the various side effects so, after a year or so, they stopped most of the medication.  Sadly, I knew from how I felt that the BP was back up again and the doc just confirmed it ... back on multiple drugs again .



  Crud, Suk. Sorry to hear this.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 18, 2012)

Aye I do so detest being tied to a regimen of blood pressure medications.  I especially tend to a negative view as I definitely get the feeling that I, by now, have as much idea as the doctors do about what the actions of the various drugs are :lol:.  I don't much care for being an 'experimental subject' as they try this and that to see what works .


----------

